# Mefo auf Rügen: da lacht das Herz!!!



## sundeule (22. Januar 2005)

…MeerforellenFISCHEN!!! Von Angeln habe ich nix gesagt.

Die gesamte Bucht von Drewoldke bis nach Kap Arkona hoch wurde mit Netzten zugepflastert. Alle zweihundert Meter ein Netz, das 20(!) bis 50 Meter vor dem Strand begann. Strandseitig wurden nur wenige Netzte gekennzeichnet. 

Ein wertvoller Beitrag zum Artenschutz, denn die Forellen, denen es gelingt die Bucht in Ufernähe zu durchschwimmen ohne im Netz zu landen, haben mit Sicherheit einen Schutzengel und sind immun gegen Fanggeräte jeder Art. Mit den Jahrhunderten bringt die Evolution dann sicher einen komplett netzresistenten Mefostamm hervor.

PS: man kann auch am Strand schlechte Laune haben#q


----------



## sundeule (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mefo auf Rügen: da lacht das Herz!!!*

und noch ein paar bilder...


----------



## haukep (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mefo auf Rügen: da lacht das Herz!!!*

Da kann man nichts mehr zu sagen als:  :v


----------



## sundeule (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mefo auf Rügen: da lacht das Herz!!!*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann man nichts mehr zu sagen als: :v


 
das saach ich Dir! Ich dachte immer, ich bleib meist einigermaßen ruhig - ich hab gekocht!


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mefo auf Rügen: da lacht das Herz!!!*

Danke für diese tollen Bilder.  #6 
Konntest du eine Aufschrift auf dem Boot erkennen?
Die WaPo oder das Landesamt für Fischerei würden sich sicherlich freuen.  |supergri 
Ich habe nichts gegen den Broterwerb. Aber wenn es nach mir gehen würde, so müßte die Hälfte des erziehlten Betrages, der mit den gefangenen Mefos gemacht wird, an den Landesanglerverband abgegeben werden.
Heute steht im aktuellen Blinker (keine Werbung von mir), daß letztes Jahr soviel Mefos wie noch nie in die Bäche zurück gekehrt sind. Wie groß mag wohl der Anteil der Berufsfischer und der Nebenerwerbsfischer daran sein?  |kopfkrat 
Ich finde diese Art von "Fischgier" einfach zum  :v


----------



## sundeule (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mefo auf Rügen: da lacht das Herz!!!*

... mit der Bootskennung ist da nix! Wenn ich die Texte richtig gelesen habe, gibt es in Meck-Pomm nur einen Mindestabstand zu Molen und Seebrücken. Leider!   Oder weiß ich da was nicht?


----------



## MxkxFxsh (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mefo auf Rügen: da lacht das Herz!!!*

Och Mensch die armen "Nebenerwerbsfischer", sind hauptsächlich irgendwo 8 Stunden am malochen und müssen sich noch was dazu verdienen durch Netzeaufstellen.
Mensch geht denen das übel, lasst denen doch die paar Mefo´s.

...... ich könnte abkotzen bei solchen Hirnis, die sich den Ast, wo sie drauf sitzen selber absägen. Wenn sie sich nur selber schädigen würde mich das echt cool lassen aber sie versauen alles für ALLE !!


----------



## gerwinator (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mefo auf Rügen: da lacht das Herz!!!*

moin,
also ich hab auch schon vieles gesehn, aber das is ja abartig  :v


----------



## Lachskiller (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mefo auf Rügen: da lacht das Herz!!!*

Das ist zum K....:v  die Fischer können machen was sie wollen


Gruß LK


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mefo auf Rügen: da lacht das Herz!!!*

...leider ist das vielerorts Gang und Gäbe.....
Hat mich schon so einiges an Handygebühren gekostet, aber wenn ich sowas sehe, dann ist es mir immer einen Anruf wert.....
Leider muss man manchmal seinen Worten "Nachdruck" verleihen, aber das hatte wir ja schonmal in einem anderen Thread.
Auf alle Fälle sind solche Zeitgenossen in meinen Augen von der "dunkelsten Sorte"  :r


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mefo auf Rügen: da lacht das Herz!!!*

Moin Moin ,
danke für Deine Bilder . Könnte  :v  , wenn ich so was sehe .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## sundeule (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mefo auf Rügen: da lacht das Herz!!!*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ...leider ist das vielerorts Gang und Gäbe.....
> Hat mich schon so einiges an Handygebühren gekostet, aber wenn ich sowas sehe, dann ist es mir immer einen Anruf wert.....
> Leider muss man manchmal seinen Worten "Nachdruck" verleihen, aber das hatte wir ja schonmal in einem anderen Thread.
> Auf alle Fälle sind solche Zeitgenossen in meinen Augen von der "dunkelsten Sorte" :r


 
Ich scheue mich nicht vor "Nachdruck", wüsste nur leider nicht, worin er bestehen soll. Ich finde in der Küstenfischereiordnung nichts über Mindesabstände zum Ufer in Meck-Pomm. Wenn jemand etwas anderes weiß, drücke ich gern nach.


----------



## Rosi (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mefo auf Rügen: da lacht das Herz!!!*

Hallo Sundeule, die Küstenfischereiordnung legt eine Grenze von 200m  zum Strand fest, auch in Meck-Pom. In diesem 200m Bereich darf kein Netz stehen.
Schick mal die Fotos an die Fischereiaufsicht in Stralsund.
Mit der rostocker Fischereiaufsicht habe ich schon einige Male wegen unserer Seebrücke telefoniert. Wenn du die Nummer von so einem Schweinefischerboot durch gibst, sind die sehr glücklich. Die schicken dir auf Anfrage auch ein Exemplar der Küfi ins Haus. Leider habe ich noch nicht gefragt, welche Strafen es gibt. Wenn du es herausfindest, schreibe es mal auf.


----------



## blinkerkatze (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mefo auf Rügen: da lacht das Herz!!!*

Ja,ja 
mein gutster das ist doch nicht das erste mal das du diese Bilder vor Augen hast.
Da kannst du in Pora anfagen und in Dranske aufhören fals du die Netze einholen wolltest.In Nadewitz haben ich es erlebt das die Netze 5m vom Strand weg gestanden haben denn das ist eine Ecke wo sonst kein Mensch ihn kommt bis auf ein Paar Angler. Das Gewerbe Nebenerwebsfischer müste verboten werden den was da abgeht hat nichts mit Nebenerweb zu tun. Schade oder Glück das ich heute nich konnte ich habe auch bischen viel Zugluft geschnuppert.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mefo auf Rügen: da lacht das Herz!!!*

Die sind doch nicht mehr ganz sauber


----------



## sundeule (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mefo auf Rügen: da lacht das Herz!!!*

"die Küstenfischereiordnung legt eine Grenze von 200m zum Strand fest, auch in Meck-Pom. In diesem 200m Bereich darf kein Netz stehen."

@Rosie: wo steht das? Gib mir den Hinweis und ich reagiere. Ich finde nur:


§ 13
*Ordnung beim Fischfang
*​*
*(1) Fanggeräte oder Reihen von Fanggeräten müssen zueinander mindestens einen Abstand von 50 Meter haben. Der Abstand zu Kumm- und Bügelreusen muss mindestens 300 Meter betragen. Aalkörbe müssen von Aalkörben des gleichen Fischereibetriebes einen seitlichen Abstand von mindestens 20 Meter haben.

(2) Kummreusen müssen einen seitlichen Abstand von mindestens 300 Meter zur nächsten Kummreuse haben. Gleiches gilt für Bügelreusen, die hintereinander aufgestellt werden, wenn die Gesamtlänge des entstandenen Reusenzuges 250 Meter übersteigt.

(3) Bügelreusen müssen einen seitlichen Abstand zueinander von mindestens 50 Meter haben. Der Abstand zu Kummreusen muss mindestens 300 Meter betragen.

(4) Die Fischereiausübenden mit beweglichen Fanggeräten müssen stehenden Fanggeräten ausweichen. Die obere Fischereibehörde kann durch Allgemeinverfügung für abgegrenzte Gebiete den Vorrang der aktiven Fischerei bestimmen.

(5) Bei der Fischerei auf gefrorenen Gewässern sind die Eislöcher deutlich zu kennzeichnen.

(6) Fanggeräte und Fischbehälter sind regelmäßig zu kontrollieren und fischereigerecht zu bewirtschaften.

(7) Bei der Fischereiausübung mit Stellnetzen ist außerhalb der in § <A href="http://www.mv-regierung.de/laris/daten/793/2/6/793-2-6-lv0.htm#§24">24 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 bis 7 aufgeführten Fischereibezirke ein Abstand von 200 Metern zu Schiffsanlegern, Seebrücken und Molen einzuhalten.


Wenn Du es besser weißt, bitte her damit! Dafür blamier ich mich dann auch gern wegen Unfähigkeit den Text zu finden #c 



In Glowe (Rügenradio) standen keine Netze aber es gab heute nur ordentlich Schnee und Hagel auf die Mütz, keinen Fisch und daheim ein Kopfschütteln gratis #d


----------



## Seatrout (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mefo auf Rügen: da lacht das Herz!!!*

*So was kann einfach nicht wahr sein.Wer ist so dumm und schneidet sich ins* *eigene Fleisch???*


----------



## Skorpion (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mefo auf Rügen: da lacht das Herz!!!*

Auch die haben sich an Gesetze zu halten. Ich glaub nich das in Meckpomm sowas erlaubt ist. 

Für mich ist es einfach Wilderei!!! und nicht mehr Nebenerwerbsfischerei. :r


----------



## SundRäuber (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mefo auf Rügen: da lacht das Herz!!!*

Moin moin ...leider  ist das  gerad  im Berich zwischen Hiddensee  bis  hin  zum Greifswalder Bodden nun wirklich keine Seltenheit.....das  sich dort  überhaupt noch ab und an mal ein Fisch an die  Angel verirrt  grenzt wirklich schon an ein Wunder....denn der ganze Bereich ist dicht  geflastert mit Netzen , egal um welche Fischart es sich handelt ...es wird  mit Netzen gefangen was da kommt. So mussten wir  als Mitglieder eines Angelvereins mit  direktem Hafen am Sund  zusehen wie  Nebenerwerbsfischer  ungeniert  Reusen  in einem Abstand von nicht einmal 10m zur Einfahrt unseres  Sporthafens auslegten. Ein Hinweis an diesen Fischer endete  nur mit einem Abwinken seinerseits  sowie der Drohung beim Verschwinden der Netze  würden wir schon sehen was passiert.....  Passiert  ist dann folgendes  ..nach Anruf bei der Wasserschutzpolizei...  durfte  der Fischer  gefrustet seine Reuse  dezent  neu  verlegen..........Also  im Zweifelsfall  ruhig mal die Beamten der Wasserschutzpolizei drüber informieren.../nachfragen.....die werden wohl wissen was  erlaubt  ist  und was nicht...in Bezug zu Abständen egal  ob zum Ufer wie in diesem Fall auf  Rügen oder anderswo...

LG  Euer SundRäuber


----------



## Rosi (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mefo auf Rügen: da lacht das Herz!!!*

[Wenn Du es besser weißt, bitte her damit! Dafür blamier ich mich dann auch gern wegen Unfähigkeit den Text zu finden #c 

Hallo Sondeule, bleib ganz ruhig, du hast leider Recht. Die 200 m Abstand gelten in Meck-Pom wirklich nur für Molen, Schiffsanleger und Seebrücken. Zum Juli 2005 wird die KüFVO MP noch einmal geändert, es ist aber nicht geplant, dass Wort Ufer in den § 13/7 einzufügen. Es gibt auch keine EU-Richtlinie dazu. Diese Antwort gab mir die Fischereiaufsicht Rostock.
Ich habe so das Gefühl, diese Zohne wurde nicht für die Mefos, sondern wegen den vielen, in den Maschen der Netze verendeten Seevögeln eingerichtet. 

Wenn wir also so eine Zohne auch in Meck-Pom wünschen, müssen wir uns selbst kümmern. Nicht über den Anglerverband, sondern über den Naturschutzbund. Ich frage dort nach. 

Vielleicht hat jemand noch eine andere Idee???
Wenn wir nur gemeinsam meckern, ändert sich nichts.


----------



## sundeule (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mefo auf Rügen: da lacht das Herz!!!*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> [Wenn Du es besser weißt, bitte her damit! Dafür blamier ich mich dann auch gern wegen Unfähigkeit den Text zu finden #c
> 
> Hallo Sondeule, bleib ganz ruhig, ...


 
@ Rosi: es war in keinster Weise böse oder genervt gemeint Rosi! Ich glaube es nur manchmal selbst nicht, dass da nix gehen soll und meinte es deshalb durchaus ernst mit dem "besser" im Sinne von doch einen Weg kennen...
Schönen Gruß


----------



## Mefo (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mefo auf Rügen: da lacht das Herz!!!*

Berufsfischer müssen ein Adäquates Boot haben um ihren Beruf auszuüben. Länge Breite und Freibord sind glaube ich festgeschrieben.
Wenn das Stimmt kann es  nicht sein das ein Nebenerwerbsfischer mit einer Nussschale von 4,10m , länger ist das Boot auf dem Foto bestimmt nicht, seine Tätigkeit als Nebenerwerbsfischer so ausübt .


----------



## Rosi (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mefo auf Rügen: da lacht das Herz!!!*

Hallo Karpfenchamp, das Spiel ist echt lustig! 
Hast du eine Quappe überlistet?#6 Sind die Teiche bei euch nicht zugefrohren?
Oder angelst du im Fluß?


----------



## HD4ever (9. März 2005)

*AW: Mefo auf Rügen: da lacht das Herz!!!*

da kommt einem echt die Galle hoch wenn man das sieht !!!  #q
Das Thema "Nebenerwebsfischerei" ist auch hier in HH ganz schön heikel ....
wenn mich nicht alles täuscht kann das so gut wie jeder anmelden und zahlt dafür auch nur die üblichen Kosten für den Jahresfischereischein ....  :r
Speziell zur Zanderhochfangzeit sind nicht gerade wenige Netze zu finden und teilweise noch nicht mal gekennzeichnet .... |krach:
sollte verboten werden !!!!!


----------

